# Serger???



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a serger they love or even like? My DGD wants me to start sewing clothes for her again and she likes knits. I hate my 20+ year old Babylock. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 35 year old Kenmore. Hate threading the darn thing, but as long as it works, I can't justify buying another. But if I did, I'd probably go with one of those that threads itself.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got a Singer Serger recently. I love it! It's easy to run and came with an instructional DVD!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

trade your old babylock in for a new one? they more than thread themselves im told.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had a babylock imagine - did very well, but I didn't use it much. So I sold it to a friend that does sew by serger.

All the stretch sewing I've done for ice skating costumes and the like was done on regular sewing machine, tiny wide zig zag - so it would give. And most of the time two rows of stitching about 1/8 inch apart. Never came apart.

I just don't see the need for them much, but Babylock Imagine is an expensive air thread version - I would not fight a regular threading serger - I've seen too many people have to have one person in a group even be able to thread it.

I have heard that Janome 634 (or some number close to that) is a good one.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a Singer one but sold it after I had too many problems with it. I now have a Janome and love it to pieces. I bought mine here

http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Janome-7034D-Magnolia-Serger/4107486/product.html

I have sewn different material from fleece to cotton to knit and have never had an issue with it. I do make sure that after each use, I clean it up thoroughly so lint is never a problem.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a love, hate relationship with my Singer serger. It is one of those quantum lock machines. I have had it to two or three different techs and it will sew but seems to want to skip stitches now and then. 
Joe put this on another forum and has gotten some recommendations:

http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php?topic=20649.0

There are times if I had not paid so much for it and wanted a 5 stitch serger so bad I would probably have thrown it in the garbage.

Elaine


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got a 30 year old husklock, 4 thread, and I can't think of any time where it ticked me off. I haven't used it much in many years, but I used it all the time when I was making clothing for my family. 

I used it set up with three threads most often.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a Janome girl....


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a Brother 1034D. I bought it about 10 years ago on clearance at Wal-Mart. To be honest, I'm a little intimidated by it, but I'm not sure why? I plan on using it within a couple of weeks to make my DH some Dallas Cowboy lounge pants.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I think Angie is probably right, I have used the zig-zag for a lot of things and it does work well. I like the inside finish you get with a serger, if it works. I can make a t shirt in about 81/2 hours with my serger, 8 hours to fight with the serger, 1/2 hour to sew the shirt. The only good thing about it is that it is easy to thread! I keep thinking that one more adjustment will fix it, but it simply will not hold a tension setting. I hate to throw it out, but I sure can't sell it.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I have two sergers, which I use pretty often. One is a Huskylock, with about 12 stitches. I do NOT like this machine, though other folks have said they loved the model, 1002. It came with the poorest machine manual I have ever seen written. No detailed drawings of threading or suggestions for problem help. Just awful. Machine itself is just too complicated for easy use, with changing the needles locations and rethreading for every stitch change. It has a computer readout for changing stitches, items to check off in the changes, settings to use for the stitch you want. If you sew a LOT, this is a great machine because of the versatility and variety of stitches. You would be more familiar with it, unlike myself who only sews in spurts and forgets stuff! I have finally just set machine on the Coverlock stitch, and use it only for that setting. This is the stitch that leaves two sewed lines on the outside, while covering a seam or raw folded edge with stitches on the inside of garment, like T-shirt hems on purchased shirts. It does this stitch VERY well, looks real nice on a finished garment as the neckline or hem.

I purchased a Phaff Serger, does both 3-4 thread over cast stitches, and I LOVE it. Very easy to follow the diagrams for threading. The free arm cover snaps off to access the places for rethreading if needed. Has a second cover that goes over the free arm to make a flatbed, for more surface to lay out the material you are sewing. Free arm is QUITE handy for sleeves, pant legs. It only does the two stitches, but that is exactly what I need and like best about it. Not complicated!! Does thick and thin fabric easily, easy to adjust stitch sizes, gets used pretty often for repairs or making stuff when the mood hits. 

I usually love Husquevarna products, have a Viking sewing machine, and my mother has two sewing machines and one of the first sergers, all from them. Excellent products, even though older. But that fancy serger has both of us ripping our hair out to sew with, before making it "dedicated" to being a cover stitch machine. That cover stitch does make an excellent finished look to a garment. Just that whoever wrote the manual, SHOULD be forced to earn a living with the machine, learn to write clearer!!

I would have a hard time sewing now without a serger, just so used to using it. I did do all my similar things with the zig-zag stitches before I had the serger, but it just wasn't "quite" as nice a finish. Not enough stretch even though I had a "stretch-stitch" on the Viking, with wrinkling not having the differential feed. I do use the heck out of the zig-zag on sewing machines for jean repair though!! Adds a lot of wear time to the jeans with discreet repairs that are not visible or lumpy.

I may purchase another serger if I find an inexpensive, plain stitch one in a good brand. The Phaff serger was $100, had to buy a foot pedal and get it cleaned. May become the ultimate lazy person, having one serger threaded black and one threaded white, ready to sew at any moment!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a Brother 1034D Serger. It's a 3-4 thread with Differential Feed (for gathering or lettuce edging.) I bought it about 4 years ago from Walmart on line with free shipping to my store for pick up.

I paid about 200. The price has gone up some, but it's currently on sale.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/1723621?adid=1500000000000038614680&veh=eml

It has an easy change to rolled hem for finishing napkins, etc. The manual is good, and it came with a CD or video.

This serger is also available on line from Joann. The price is higher than WM.

WM has sold a lot of these, and you can read customer reviews. I wrote a review as Sewgal.

I've used my serger a lot for edge and seam finishing. But I do seaming and quilt piecing with my sewing machine.


----------

